# Caught my wife flirting with a low level employee of his father



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

In a recent visit with family overseas to my birthplace in middle east, I caught my wife in a car sitting up front (this is a no-no in an Islamic society) with another man, who is an employee of my wife's father. They had to stop the car because I had seen them and they had seen me. I could tell that my wife was ashamed, but when I confronted her, she started making lame excuses. I realized that this has been going on during our visit a year ago. There hasn't been any touching (high punishment in that country) so I call it only flirting. My therapist says to forgive her.

Now about the question. I do love her, but now I have become the bad person in having a quarrel with her over this. She admitted that she has made a mistake but never apologized. I can't let it go although a month has passed. What should I do if I want to get the relationship back together?

Thanks,
M. Y.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how you have become the bad person but cheaters do have a way of turning the blame on the loyal partner. If you have lost your temper in response to her actions or something like that I would apologize for that. Then tell her that you feel disrespected by her actions and ask her nicely why she did it. Listen to her answer as nicely and patiently as you can and try to see her view point. Then have a talk, she is your partner in life and you each deserve mutual respect and lovingkindness <3


----------



## moeman (Aug 12, 2010)

yogachick said:


> I'm not sure how you have become the bad person but cheaters do have a way of turning the blame on the loyal partner. If you have lost your temper in response to her actions or something like that I would apologize for that. Then tell her that you feel disrespected by her actions and ask her nicely why she did it. Listen to her answer as nicely and patiently as you can and try to see her view point. Then have a talk, she is your partner in life and you each deserve mutual respect and lovingkindness <3


Thanks for the response. I am generally a calm quiet person. She calls me too weak because I am not confronting by nature. Anyways, I asked her many times as to why she did it. There was no response. Then I persisted. Believe it or not the "Why did you do it" question caused her to hit me. Every time I asked this question on that occasion I got another shot. I never hit back but kept asking the same question. Another blow but no response...

M.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

If she hits you I would suggest martial arts, or a new wife LOL!!!....all kidding aside in martial arts you can learn fast reflexes and how to grasp her arm very quickly (without harming her) before it ever comes to a blow. You can also learn the mentality of how to properly stand up for yourself and not accept disrespectful behavior from anybody. 

Oh My, good luck with this little firecracker, your life will never be boring


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If she is so brave to try this behavior overseas, were it's not exceptable, then when she is back in country she may be even more daring. I hope that you both can find a way to better communicate then what is currantly going on. 
As I have never been hit by my wife, but have been scolded when I brought up the subject of her behavior with other men, this was a typical response. She was cheating on me for years so please do not ignor this sign, and I encourage who to look into the signs of a cheating spouse so you can take the appropriate steps.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

if you are part of middle east then you should talk to her parents or bothers and to your family. like someone else said here if she did that in very strict conservative country imagine what she could do here.
from my past experience with arabic women in Washington DC specially married once, it takes a lot for them to go out with someone while they are married and when they do most of the time they go all the way, from touching and kissing and you know what then.


----------

